# Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?



## robzombie27 (16. August 2005)

Hallo Angelfreunde.Wollte mal ne allgemeine Frage stellen und zwar:Welches ist die eurermeinung nach beste Angelschnur auf dem Markt?
Gruß!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Gegenfrage: Für welchen Zweck??


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Moin Moin , 
und noch ne Frage : mono oder geflochten ? :q 



Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sockeye (16. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

|kopfkrat die dünnste, die beim Drill nicht reisst?


----------



## milkmytesticles (17. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

ich würde mal behaupten das es die barkley whiplash pro(geflochten) ist

0,06 mm - 10,6 kg
0,10 mm - 14,1 kg
0,17 mm - 21,7 kg
0,21 mm - 26,4 kg
0,24 mm - 37,8 kg
0,28 mm - 46,9 kg


oder ??


----------



## fishmike (17. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Hallo,
@milkmytesticles: da kann ich nicht zustimmen! Geflochtene gibt es derzeit nur eine für mich und das ist die PowerPro, ich fische sie zwar erst ganz kurz aber bin mehr als zufrieden. Auch wenn die Tragkraft nicht so hoch ist wie bei der Whiplash reißt sie mit Sicherheit nicht so schnell, denn warum reißt eine geflochtene? Hauptsächlich deswegen weil sie durchgescheuert wird und da ist nun mal die PowerPro die bessere.

Bei den monofilen habe ich vieles quer durch den Gemüsegarten probiert, hab aber nie die Schnur gefunden mit der ich wirklich zufrieden war. Entweder sie war mir zu weich und hat sich sofort eingeringelt (z.B. Prologic XLNT) oder einfach viel zu hart und ließ sich nicht werfen. Es gibt sicher sehr gute Mono Schnüre, nur ich hab für mich noch nicht die richtige gefunden.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Geflecht: 
Powerline von Gigafish

Monofil:
Super Touch von Dream Tackle (Gerlinger)

und DAIWA Samurai Zielfischschnur Forelle (Kost fast nix und ist schlichtweg genial)


Was nützt einem die schönste lineare Tragkraft, wenn die Knotenfestigkeit nicht stimmt und die Schnur nicht abriebfest ist.


Übrigens, sind bei den meisten Herstellern die Tragkräfte derart übertrieben, das sich einem die Nackenhaare aufstellen und die Fußnägel kräuseln...


Über den Daumen gepeilt kann man sagen, eine gute 0,25mm Monoschnur trägt maximal 6kg (linear!!!) Alles darüber angegebene grenzt für mich persönlich an Betrug am Kunden...


----------



## rainerle (17. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Geflecht: Powerline v. Gigafish o. PowerPro von Spro (Berkley halt ich nicht so gut)
Mono: Maxima (hat ein gutes Preis / Leistungsverhältnis) oder die Stroft (geht aber ähnlich auf den Geldsäckel wie die PowerPro beim Geflecht)


----------



## Knispel (17. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Was nützt einem die schönste lineare Tragkraft, wenn die Knotenfestigkeit nicht stimmt und die Schnur nicht abriebfest ist.
> 
> 
> Übrigens, sind bei den meisten Herstellern die Tragkräfte derart übertrieben, das sich einem die Nackenhaare aufstellen und die Fußnägel kräuseln...
> ...



@Steffen,

ich benutze immer, bevor ich eine neue Schnur aufziehe oder diese schon einige zeit in Gebrauch ist den WAKU - Schnurtester, da kannste manchmal dein blaues Wunder erleben. Kann ich nur jeden empfehlen, sich so ein Teil zuzulegen.


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (17. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Hallo, 

also wir benutzen nur noch die Schnur von Dyna-Tec (Optima).
Die geflochtene ist es super aber auch die monofile ist sehr stark.
Da diese Schnur keine Lagerware ist, sondern frisch nach Bestellung hergestellt wird. (Preisgünstig ist sie auch )

Ich möchte keine Werbung machen, aber diese Schnur verkaufen wir auch selbst, und da wir die selbst erst testen bevor wir die verkaufen, kann ich halt sagen das sie sehr gut ist, eben weil sie frisch hergestellt wird.


----------



## fishmike (17. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Hallo,

ich habe heute einmal getestet wieviel die PowerPro tatsächlich aushält und ich war sehr sehr positiv überrascht.
Ich habs folgendermaßen gemacht:
Einen Kübel mit Wasser gefüllt, diesen mit der Küchenwaage abgewogen, Schnur dran und langsam versucht den Kübel auszuheben.
Getestet hab ich die 15lb und 20lb, leider hab ich dann keinen größeren Kübel mehr gehabt. Zuerst sind immer wieder die Knoten geplatzt, dann habe ich den Knoten (uni-knoten) der von PowerPro empfohlen wird genommen und dann ist sie nicht mehr beim Knoten geplatzt.
Die 15lb ist bei gut 7 kg gerissen, 7,5 kg waren zu viel, 7 Kg hat sie jedesmal weggesteckt.
Die 20lb hab ich nicht austesten können, im Eimer hatten nur 11 Liter Wasser platz (11kg mit Kübel)  und da ist sie auch nicht gerissen, auch wenn ich mal zügiger angehoben habe. Die Schnur die den Kübel anhob war gut einen Meter lang.

Mein Fazit daraus: Das wichtigste ist der Knoten, wenn der hält, und die Schnur nicht beschädigt ist, ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich dass sie reißen wird.

Ich hab dann noch probiert die Schnur zum Ausfransen zu bekommen und hab mit einer spitzen Kante immer wieder an der Schnur kräftig langgestrichen, erst nach einigen Versuchen konnte man ein Ausfransen feststellen. Meines Erachtens sehr sehr Abriebsfest und auch tatsächlich Rundgeflochten.

Vielleicht könnt ihr das mit der Tragkraft auch einmal mit anderen Schnüren probieren, wäre sehr interessant.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## plattform7 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*



> 0,06 mm - 10,6 kg


 
Die hatte ich gestern in den Fingern, die kommt mir wie eine 30er Mono vor, die 0.12er Fireline war sogar dünner........


----------



## Zanderstefan (17. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Die Wiphlash halte ich für ein Tau. Hohe Tragkraft, aber nur für`s Grobe geeignet. Habe die 0,06 von allen Rollen verbannt.
Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es nur eine Schnur für`s Spinnfischen, die fireline von Berkley. Geringer Durchmesser, gute Wurfeigenschaften. Allerdings nur gute Tragkraft mit no- knot.
Habe jetzt für Norge (endlich!!! 1.09. Trandal) ne`hyperstrong von Ron Thomson  auf meine Multi gespult. Fühlt sich ähnlich an wie die Fireline. Durchmesser 0,33. Nutze dort auch die knotenlosen. Hoffe es hält. 
Wer hat mit dieser Schnur getestet?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Hallo
Ich schliesse mich Thomas an. Also :wofür ?????#c
Je nach Angelart, Rutenlänge in Verbindung mit der eigenen Spontanität beim Anschlag, Entfernung des Köders vom Angler, Flexibelität der Rute, Grundbleiangeln, Posenfischen, Spinnfischen, Weitwürfe oder Pilken und besonders der zu erwartende Zielfisch sind entscheidend. Für jede Angelart gibt es bestimmt die passende, speziell für den einzelnen Angler zugeschnittene Schnur.
Was für den einen die Topschnur ist, kann für den anderen das reinste Desaster sein. Spätestens in der Praxis weiß man, ob alle Einschätzungen und Logiken auch zusammen mit dem Angler harmonieren.
Noch einmal : wofür ???


----------



## ThomasRö (17. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Die "beste" Schnur muss nicht unbedingt die höchste Tragekraft haben oder ist die Frage darauf bezogen?


----------



## robzombie27 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Die Frage sollte eigentlich nur allgemein sein,damit ihr mal eure guten und schlechten Erfahrungen austauschen könnt und für mich vielleicht mal der ein oder andere Tipp dabei rausspringt.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Wenn du eine für deinen Einsatzbereich gute (!) Schnur willst, mußt du diesen beschreiben. Die "beste" Schnur gibts nicht, genau wie es nicht das beste Auto gibt... Ein Porsche 911 ist im Sumpf nix und ein Offroader in nem Formel 1 rennen auch chancenlos - ne...:m 

Zum Thema geflochtene - ich habe mir ne 0,06er Whiplash geholt - und ähnlich wie damals bei dem Beschiß (sorry...) von Proflex ist sie wie ein Grashalm, die eine Seite könnte tatsächlich 0,06mm sein, die andere ist dafür 1mm!!! Das habe ich aber leider erst zu spät entdeckt...

Welche runde (!!!) geflochtene könnt ihr mir empfehlen, Zweck ist Feedern an einem tiefen See (weit raus, darum geflochten). Rute ist Heavy Feeder und steckt einiges weg. Tragkraft - naja, so 5 KG reichen ja...:m 
Ist die Power Pro geflochten? sorry, kenne mich nur mit Mono aus..

Auf Tragkräfte kann man nichts geben, die, die draufstehen stimmen seltenst und wenn, dann sind sie linear (ohne Knoten) gemessen...
Ich gebe nochmals zu bedenken, dass beispielsweise ein Schlaufenknoten im Wirbel nur 50% der linearen Tragkraft hält, ein doppelter Clinch (|kopfkrat ) aber 80%!!! Knotenlos heißt die Wunderwaffe....#6


----------



## Mozzer (18. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Schönes Topic! Wollte mir die Whiplash 0,06 holen, lasse ich jetzt lieber#6

Ich bleibe dann bei der Fireline :l die ich für jede Angelart verwende. 

Ein Bekannter fluchte beim Spinnfischen & Co. immer über die Whiplash, da er extrem häufig Perücken hatte. Gerade beim Zupfen oder ähnlichen Techniken mit Pausen, wo die Schnur nicht wirklich stramm ist. Wir dachten immer, es liegt an der Rolle...


----------



## fishmike (18. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

@AngelAndy20: Ja, die PowerPro ist geflochten und sogar sehr rund. Wenn du sie wie ich von Amerika bestellst (über ebay) kommst du garantiert billiger als mit einer Powerline oder was auch immer. Ich habe z.B. 3 Großspulen bestellt, da kommt dann der Meter mit Porto und allem auf € 0,7. Ich denke mal das ist ganz ok. Bestell aber bei Harlyrood (ich glaube zumindest dass er so heißt), da gibts absolut keine Probleme!!

mfg
MICHI


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*



			
				fishmike schrieb:
			
		

> @AngelAndy20: Ja, die PowerPro ist geflochten und sogar sehr rund. Wenn du sie wie ich von Amerika bestellst (über ebay) kommst du garantiert billiger als mit einer Powerline oder was auch immer. Ich habe z.B. 3 Großspulen bestellt, da kommt dann der Meter mit Porto und allem auf € 0,7. Ich denke mal das ist ganz ok. Bestell aber bei Harlyrood (ich glaube zumindest dass er so heißt), da gibts absolut keine Probleme!!
> 
> mfg
> MICHI


 
Na DAS nenn ich doch INFO!!!#6 #6 #6 

Vielen vielen Dank! Aber kann es sein, dass du bei der Preisangabe ne Null vergessen hast|kopfkrat ? Oder ist die Schnur vergoldet?? :m 
Ich werde mich darum kümmern sobald ich Zeit dazu habe!!
Nochmals Danke!

Gruß by Andy


----------



## fishmike (18. August 2005)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Oh... sorry, natürlich kostet der Meter nur 0,07 Euro!!!
Die Bestellung aus Amerika ist wirklich unproblematischer als ich gedacht habe, ganz einfach mit Credit Card bezahlen und schon ist das Packet in ca. 5 Tagen zu Hause!!


----------



## Alexius (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Hallo an alle! Das wichtigste an ganze Montage sind die Knoten, wenn die falsch sind, dann reist sogar der stärkste Schnur an Knoten ab. Um fast 100% Festigkeit zu gewährleisten, muss man in die Knote zusätzlich Faden einbinden und das ganze im Wasser zuziehen, um thermische Reibung zu vermeiden. Dann kann man fast immer davon ausgehen, was der Hersteller verspricht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Ah ja. Danke!


----------



## Bobster (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

...dauert immer einige Jahre bis man drauf kommt....:q


Bobster


----------



## Hollywood (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*



Alexius schrieb:


> Hallo an alle! Das wichtigste an ganze Montage sind die Knoten, wenn die falsch sind, dann reist sogar der stärkste Schnur an Knoten ab. Um fast 100% Festigkeit zu gewährleisten, muss man in die Knote zusätzlich Faden einbinden und das ganze im Wasser zuziehen, um thermische Reibung zu vermeiden. Dann kann man fast immer davon ausgehen, was der Hersteller verspricht.


 
Alexius, du heisst nicht zufällig Kamil ich richtigen Leben?


----------



## Lorenz (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Hi

Das sind die besten die ich bisher gefischt habe:

PowerPro
G-Line von Gamakatzu 



Es gibt bestimmt auch noch bessere.Besonders auf dem Asiatischen/Japanischen Markt muss es doch diesbezüglich was geben...wenn ich so überlege was die für High-Tech Köder basteln,dann muss es da doch sicher auch entsprechende Schnürre geben!?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Bobster (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Leute....
der Tröt ist von 2005 !

Bobster


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...dauert immer einige Jahre bis man drauf kommt....:q


Aber die Frage "Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?" ist immer noch nicht wirklich beantwortet worden. |kopfkrat

Wenn man alles zusammenwirft, überprüft und mit "für jeden Fall?" oder "alle Fälle?" ergänzt, 
dann muss die Antwort *"die dickste und stärkste!"* lauten, denn daran kann man alles rausziehn, notfalls die Fähre erfolgreich landen #6, und auch beim Flugzeugabsturz im Pazifik ist sie noch nutzbringend! :m


----------



## da Poser (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*



> Leute....
> der Tröt ist von 2005 !
> 
> Bobster


Das Thema ist trotzdem interessant und verliert nie ganz an Aktualität.

*Die* beste Schnur gibt es nicht, schon garnicht für alle erdenklichen Fälle.

Folgende Schnüre halte ich für brauchbar und gut:
Mono:
Balzer Royal Platinum - härter
Balzer Magic Soft - weicher
Stroft GTM - härter
Stroft ABR
Quantum Quattron PT - ausgewogen
Dega Centron
Shimano Technium - härter
Dreamline Supertouch - weicher
DAM Tectan Premium plus - härter
Gamakatsu G-Line

Alle diese Schnüre sind wirklich solide, aber es gibt natürlich Unterschiede. 
Die einen sind weicher und haben dafür etwas weniger Tragkraft, die anderen sind härter und haben einen Hauch mehr Tragkraft.
Beim Spinnfischen haben die härteren vielleicht etwas die Nase vorn, beim Posenfischen die weicheren. Beim Grundfischen spielt der Unterschied kaum ne Rolle.

Apropo Rolle - härtere neigen dazu eher mal von der Spule zu springen, das kann schon mal nervig werden.

Dabei ist zu beachten das sich dieses Problem deutlicher zeigt je kleiner der Spulendurchmesser und je dicker der Schnurdurchmesser ist.

Andere Faktoren die eine Rolle spielen sind Abrieb und Dehnung. Ersteres macht sich bei keiner der genannten deutlich negativ bemerkbar.
Die Dehnung ist bei den härteren meist etwas schwächer und bei den weicheren etwas stärker vorhanden.

Aber auch hier gilt das jeder das beim Angeln unterschiedlich empfindet und sich Laborergebnisse sich kaum 1:1 auf die Praxis übertragen lassen.
Alle Schnüre haben gemein, dass das die individuellen Anforderungen des Nutzers darüber bestimmen ob man mit der Schnur glücklich wird. Da heisst es probieren geht über studieren, womit der eine gut zurechtkommt, muss ein anderer noch lange nicht klar kommen.


Geflochten:
Fireline
Mitchell Spiderwire
Gigafish Powerline
PowerPro

Bei geflochtenen bin ich eher sporadischer Nutzer und deswegen sage ich nicht mehr dazu.

mfg
da Poser


----------



## Alexius (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*



Hollywood schrieb:


> Alexius, du heisst nicht zufällig Kamil ich richtigen Leben?


Wie kommst du drauf?


----------



## hansteiner (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

ich finde die SPIDERWIRE Super Mono XXX sehr gut.
das preis-leistungsverhältnis, ist meiner meinung nach unschlagbar.


----------



## funcarve (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

werd ich mal die Tuf-Line XP ins Rennen schicken.
hier mal ein kleiner Auszug aus Testergebnissen:

TEST THE BEST 
Testen Sie die neue TUF LINE! 
In Amerika hat die geflochtene Schnur 
schon für Furore gesorgt .... 

SENSATION 

Die Angler in den U.S.A. gelten als äußerst anspruchsvoll. Selbst auf diesem harten U.S.A. Markt hat sich die TUF LINE XP® zu einer populären Angelschnur entwickelt. 


KRAFT In den U.S.A. nennt man es Tension Lock Technology oder Aerospace Technology. In Europa gilt es noch einen Namen zu finden. Die TUF LINE XP® ist wohl mit Worten kaum zu beschreiben. In ihr steckt absolut hochwertiges Spectra Fibres™, das in aufwendigen Fertigungsverfahren zu einer extrem abriebfesten, hyper weichen und kraftbetonten Angelschur mit hohen Tragkraftwerten veredelt wird. Das Besondere - trotz aller Superlativen zeichnet sich die TUF LINE XP® als exzellente Weitwurfschnur aus. 


WEICH Was Fische nicht spüren, macht sie nicht mißtrauisch. Aufgrund der hyper weichen TUF LINE XP® empfinden Fische keine Gefahr, was besonders bei erfahrenen eine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Bei dieser weichen Schnur spielt ihr Köder so wie er soll - ungebrenst von der Angelschur. Aufgrund der minimalen Dehnung ist ein durchdringender Anschlag ein Kinderspiel. Im Drill zeichnet sich die TUF-LINE XP® durch überzeugende Tragkraftwerte aus !!! 

Merkmale der TUF LINE XP® im Überblick: 

STARK - hohe Tragkraft 
WEICH - ungebremstes Köderspiel 
ABRIEBFEST - selbst unter harten Bedingungen 
RUND - extrem eng und rund geflochten 
WEIT - läuft gut von der Rolle ab und ist somit eine Weitwurfschnur erster Güte 
VERSIEGELT - verhindert, das vollsaugen mit Wasser  

hab Sie mir nach Empfehlung von Torsk (danke noch mal, hat super geklappt) aus USA bestellt (270m 0,20iger mit 9,1kg) mit Versand direkt in den Briefkasten, und nicht über "LOS" und ohne Zoll (weil oft gefragt) kommplett für 22,-€!
Optisch macht die Schnur einen hervorragenden Eindruck, für ne 20iger vielleicht ein wenig dick, aber wen stört es (der kann ja auch die 15er nehmen (6kg).
Gruss funcarve


----------



## Mulle1960 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

Sorry, aber ich glaube das jeder Angler das selbst für sich entscheiden sollte und ausprobieren, denn jede Schnur reagiert anders in den Gewässern. Das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. Und wie schon hier erwähnt, die Hersteller lügen was das Zeug hergibt um Ihren Mist los zu werden. 

Petri Heil


----------



## Jose (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

wenn auch spät, musste wohl (mal) gesagt werden :m


(trööt ist von 2005, vorletzter post 2009)


----------



## redlem (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Ist Die Beste Angelschnur?*

die beste Schnur fon der Welt is die die dann reist wenn man das möchte....


----------

